# Which labs do I get? Doing it on my own.



## tracterr (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm 13 months post-partum and 5 months post-partum, my thyroid levels were off. I was referred to a specialist who concluded that I probably had pregnancy induced thyroiditis, and asked me to return in a couple of months after getting more blood work. My insurance has since been cancelled and the symptoms have not gone away, and in fact have increased. Since I do not have insurance I don't want to go sit down with a doctor and pay for the visit when all he will do is order me to get blood tests, and then return to him to read the results. My plan is to get the blood work done in advance and then bring them to the doctor to save time and money and be able to start a treatment plan right away. My question is, what tests should I get that will give the doctor an accurate representation of what may be going on? Also, are there any recommendations for websites to order the tests?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

tracterr said:


> I'm 13 months post-partum and 5 months post-partum, my thyroid levels were off. I was referred to a specialist who concluded that I probably had pregnancy induced thyroiditis, and asked me to return in a couple of months after getting more blood work. My insurance has since been cancelled and the symptoms have not gone away, and in fact have increased. Since I do not have insurance I don't want to go sit down with a doctor and pay for the visit when all he will do is order me to get blood tests, and then return to him to read the results. My plan is to get the blood work done in advance and then bring them to the doctor to save time and money and be able to start a treatment plan right away. My question is, what tests should I get that will give the doctor an accurate representation of what may be going on? Also, are there any recommendations for websites to order the tests?


Since you are paying out of pocket; this may be a good list.

TSH, FREE T3 and FREE T4

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

Some other tests would be helpful but I would like to know more about your symptoms first and I am sure the others will agree with that. We don't want to waste money on unnecessary tests................that is for sure!


----------



## tracterr (Jun 27, 2013)

Andros said:


> Since you are paying out of pocket; this may be a good list.
> 
> TSH, FREE T3 and FREE T4
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for your answer. Here are my symptoms:

Over the last four months I have changed to a mostly vegan diet, and dropped 20 lbs right away, and just over the last couple of weeks, with no change in this diet, I've actually gained about 8 lbs. I've noticed that my fingers are swollen, my skin is dry, my hair is falling out, I am very cold most of the time but tend to sweat at night, my temperature typically runs in the 97 degree range, I'm extremely tired all the time, and always have brain fog which is affecting everything. There are times when my body isn't even tired, but my head feels like it is exhausted and disconnected somehow.


----------



## tracterr (Jun 27, 2013)

Is this what I should be getting?:

Thyroid Profile w/ TSH $49.99

The Thyroid Profile w/ TSH contains the following tests:

Free Thyroxine Index (FTI) Thyroxine (T4)

Thyroid Hormone Binding Ratio (T3 Uptake)
Thyroxine-Stimulating Hormone (TSH)


----------



## jrohrigj (Aug 30, 2012)

Here are a couple of sites I've looked at for labs.

www.healthcheckusa.com

https://health-tests-direct.com/ordering-page/


----------



## jrohrigj (Aug 30, 2012)

I wouldn't get that. Here's a link to the tests Andros suggested. $85

http://www.healthcheckusa.com/STTM-Basic-Thyroid-Function/46911


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

If you're in the states you can talk to the lab and ask them if they discount for cash. I have no insurance and get 40% off all my labs for cash. Also depends on your labs wether antibodie tests would be warranted. My TSI was $240 but TRab ic cheaper $44.00 plus the 40% off


----------



## Prudence (Oct 30, 2012)

You might have luck with directlabs.com, depending on where you live-they have some packaged together for a bit cheaper-there's a "Thyroid Panel, Special Plus" one there that would do your Free T3 and Free T4 along with TSH, TPO, and TAA. I've heard people have good results with this, and am thinking of ordering there myself for an antibody test.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I've used Health One Labs and they offer a full panel thyroid test (includes, TSH, Free T3 and Free T4) for only $59: http://www.healthonelabs.com/pub/tests/test/pid/167


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

tracterr said:


> Thank you very much for your answer. Here are my symptoms:
> 
> Over the last four months I have changed to a mostly vegan diet, and dropped 20 lbs right away, and just over the last couple of weeks, with no change in this diet, I've actually gained about 8 lbs. I've noticed that my fingers are swollen, my skin is dry, my hair is falling out, I am very cold most of the time but tend to sweat at night, my temperature typically runs in the 97 degree range, I'm extremely tired all the time, and always have brain fog which is affecting everything. There are times when my body isn't even tired, but my head feels like it is exhausted and disconnected somehow.


If you can afford it, these would be good.

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

If I had to chose from the above, I would get the Thyroglobulin Ab and the Trab.


----------

